# WTB HDS 12 or 9



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Looking for a used hds12 gen2, or hds 9 gen2 or 3. Thanks.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

Bass boat central has a bunch.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

here it is ,my phone wont show it for some reason. http://www.bbcboards.net/forumdisplay.php?f=12


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks, been watching this daily.


----------

